# First time to post



## GTOMAN (May 6, 2008)

I went to East Canyon today, I caught 2 for the pan ( they were the first fish I have ever caught on a Rapala) I usually throw spinners but today was slow so I went to the Rapala. Pretty fun but I think I need to learn how to fish with. This is my first time to post so I am a little green.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't worry about the green GTOMAN....lets see the GTO !! :shock: 

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

GTOMAN said:


> ( they were the first fish I have ever caught on a Rapala)


Won't be the last.

Thanks for the report and welcome to the forum!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad you found us, welcome.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

welcome and fish on....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Glad you found some value in the rapala. Good lure. Keep after it and like Finnegan said, it won't be your last fish on one.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh shut-up Fatbass !!

Nice avatar GTOMAN !! 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Make sure you keep all fish caught, we are firm believers in keeping your limit. :wink: 


Disclaimer, to all you sensitive folk (i.e. Tree, .45, fatbass. NN) this was made in jest and not to be taken serious.

Actually pretty much everything I say is that way, so don't take anything I say to the heart.


----------



## GTOMAN (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Fatbass*

Can someone tell me what Fatbass is talking about. I guess I havn't been on enough to understand the comments.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Fatbass*



GTOMAN said:


> Can someone tell me what Fatbass is talking about. I guess I havn't been on enough to understand the comments.


Its just a reference to a recent uprise we had here at the fishing section, you could read all about it and get in the loop in the gut pile if you can get in!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Fatbass*



GTOMAN said:


> Can someone tell me what Fatbass is talking about. I guess I havn't been on enough to understand the comments.


I don't know how else to explain it; simply most people do not want everyone knowing where exactly their fishing hole is so if you see a pic that purposely omits the exact location don't take it upon yourself to let everyone know. Not a very warm welcome, but that is just how he is I guess, very military like for some odd reason,, j/k

GTO, welcome brother, please give us an intro under the intro forum so we get to know you a little better, often times you end up knowing a few people on here, which makes it all the more entertaining.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

The first fish I ever caught was on a rapala. A chartreuse one. Thanks to epek, who was formally a die hard fisher guy. Good times on little trolling boats on deer creek and the berry. Thanks bro.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Fatbass*



Huge29 said:


> I don't know how else to explain it; simply most people do not want everyone knowing where exactly their fishing hole is so if you see a pic that purposely omits the exact location don't take it upon yourself to let everyone know. Not a very warm welcome, but that is just how he is I guess, very military like for some odd reason,, j/k


Or else we all need to start editing our pictures like LOAH did in his picture is worth 1000 words post. Pretty good idea. I could have done that and avoided getting a lot of crap over my tiger trout.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum GTOman... Lets just say your first post was positive and contributed to our knowledge, post like that are always welcome with or without pics. We had another new member take a jab at a long time contributor that rubbed people especially me the wrong way. Good to have you, this is a good place to hang out.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

This threat pretty much went seriously downhill from here on out, so I split it and moved everything from here into the Gut Pile. For those wanting to continue on with the nonsense, you may do so there. I'm sorry that your thread got hijacked GTOMAN — the thread is back on track now.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. I hate it when new posters get highjacked off the bat.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

You're in my world now baby. :twisted: 

Seriously thou gtoman, I'm a car guy too! Go check out, Who here likes muscle cars, in the vehicle section, you'll see for the most part folks on here are pretty cool.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fixed blade, you got your name in pink! You are part of the elite mod squad now, even though you are a pink mini-mod not a cool blue mini-mod like RNF. When do we line up to kick you in the groin?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

willard bay this sat. I drive a silver toyota, and answer to tye!


----------

